# screen frozen at progress bar on kindle keyboard



## kindlr (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi,

My kindle keyboard screen is frozen showing the progress bar. I have tried resetting it but there is no response on the screen. Kindle is fully charged and can be accessed when plugged in to pc via usb cable. When I slide the on button, the green light comes on.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aaaargh....

When you access it via PC, can you view your content, etc, in the folders?

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

When you tried to reset were you doing it by holding the power button (I presume so since the screen is stuck you can't get to the menu reset button)?  How long did you hold it?  I have held the Keyboard Kindle power button over a minute, almost 2 minutes one time before it started to reset.  

Make sure it is fully charged - you did say you have a green light. Unplug or disconnect from your computer, and hold, hold, hold that button!  Let us know if it works, good luck.


----------

